# Your favorite type of freight rolling stock...



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Which type of rolling stock do you like to see being hauled around your layout the most? You can choose more than one answer if you choose to...

I like to see box cars and the hoppers which carry fluids


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Too many choices... 

I like them all, including passenger stock or mixed use trains which are more common in Europe, for example a couple coaches and a few boxcars, maybe a tank car or two, and a hopper.

Thinking...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Geez... No one else around here has a favorite? I suppose everything puts a smile on you guy's faces


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I like to see csx coal hoppers being hauled on my layout.
(they are my best most modern looking cars!):lol_hitting:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Since I'm into steam, coal cars are very important. I have several for my UP Challenger or 844. 

I also have a few of the UP Overland passenger cars and 8 ALTON LIMITED passenger cars.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

You really need to post pics Tuna 

UP does haul a lot of coal, that is for sure...


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I love seeing center beam flat cars haling building products and GATX tank cars. I think it's because that's what I see every day. I was very fortunate when I built my house it looks out on to a railroad siding that's used twice a week, and then further down about 2 blocks from my house is a twin mainline that has been very busy since they raised the clearance and put in the Intermodal yard in harrisburg. We get about a train an hour. NS w/ Conrail. There's just something about the conrail blue engines that are beautiful. I used to love the BN Scheme but BNSF - not so much.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

sptrains.com said:


> There's just something about the conrail blue engines that are beautiful. I used to love the BN Scheme but BNSF - not so much.


You do not like the BNSF theme? That has to be one of my favorites... The color orange that they use makes me drool


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Why did you choose bnsf train for sp trains?


----------



## setexcowboy (Mar 22, 2008)

*Rolling Stock*

I like acf hoppers alot. I also like boxcars and some tanks and flats. I do not care for passenger cars.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

setexcowboy said:


> I like acf hoppers alot. I also like boxcars and some tanks and flats. I do not care for passenger cars.


Same here, passenger cars do not tickle my fancy much...

LOL, too bad I did not remember the phrase ACF when creating this poll... I am assumming that the CF is "center flow," but what does the A stand for? "Articulated" or something like that? :eyes:


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Im not the biggest fan of passenger cars.
I like coal!


----------



## setexcowboy (Mar 22, 2008)

*rolling stock*

Ok "CENTER FLOW"


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Flatcars*

I voted flatcar! I don't think I could ever have too many
You can change the look of the layout by just switching loads.

Why limit yourself?They are all good!

Maybe I should of gone with Tankers?hwell:


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Just found this thread..lol.

I like boxcars and flatcars most. To be more specific, I like bulkhead and center beam flat cars.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

B.C.RAIL said:


> Just found this thread..lol.


You brought it back from the dead! 

I actually forgot about it too... I added in a few more options which I overlooked when I first made the poll


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I like boxcars because they come in different lengths and heights. But I especially love cabooses' !! 

I like surfing for old threads..never know what I'll find.
I'm looking for the thread that had the posting status.. like Gang labourer, brakeman and conductor..etc..


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

B.C.RAIL said:


> I like surfing for old threads..never know what I'll find.


Me too... I have been though all of the threads on here, but lately I have just been skimming over the newer ones...



B.C.RAIL said:


> I'm looking for the thread that had the posting status.. like Gang labourer, brakeman and conductor..etc..


Sticky in the Forum Updates section: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=234


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, thanks. But there was one that had a table showing our placing in the posting race..lol

**Just found the table, noticed it doesn't update.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

This one? I have no idea how to update the numbers though; I do not have access to a list like that...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1334


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea, that's it.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

When they took the caboose off the end of a train, it was like taking the wings off an airplane. It's like something's missing.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea, it's a lost symbol of railroading. It's FRED/EOTD's fault.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i actually like passanger cars the most, perhaps because that's what was in my first kit: 5 gorgeous, long, Deutsche Reichsbahn coaches. well to be more exact a dining car, a sleeper car, 2 coaches and a mail carrier. lesser kits came with only a short 2 axle tanker,log car and coal car.

yey!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Lets hear it for the Stock Car!!*

My favorite is the....Stock Car. That smelly, hay ridden, bad boy of the railroad. Gee...has any one actually seen a stock car in years. In Northeast Wisconsin they truck all of the stock into the Packing Plants, with a few exceptions. When we lived in Milwaukee years ago, Pfister & Vogel Tannery was still in operation and I loved watching them unload hide off of reefer cars which smelled worse than the Stock Cars....go figure. And in Cudahy there was Patrick Cudahy meats, now that was a layout and a half. But those days are gone, so my layout is a Midwest Meat Packing plant. Still in Bedford falls(but not Penn. its Iowa. Well keep up the good work and all you labourers out there vote STOCK CAR 2009:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I have like one ATSF stock car in my roster with no trucks. It's all rusty and dusty. And the doors are gone.


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

MacDaddy55 said:


> My favorite is the....Stock Car. That smelly, hay ridden, bad boy of the railroad. Gee...has any one actually seen a stock car in years. In Northeast Wisconsin they truck all of the stock into the Packing Plants, with a few exceptions. When we lived in Milwaukee years ago, Pfister & Vogel Tannery was still in operation and I loved watching them unload hide off of reefer cars which smelled worse than the Stock Cars....go figure. And in Cudahy there was Patrick Cudahy meats, now that was a layout and a half. But those days are gone, so my layout is a Midwest Meat Packing plant. Still in Bedford falls(but not Penn. its Iowa. Well keep up the good work and all you labourers out there vote STOCK CAR 2009:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:ttiwwop:


MacDaddy any chance of pics.of your layout? being a meatcutter myself,and working in a small town packing plant.I would like to put in a packing plant someplace on my layout.

Ron


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*A picture is worth......how much?*

Hey Ron,
As soon as my wife okays the new computer I will down load Bedford Falls Iowa. Home of Hercules Meat Packing. It's based on a Sun/king Meat plant in Omaha Nebraska. We just had our daughter graduate from High School and our son is going to graduate school (always with the money thing) so we are using an ancient Gateway thats about 9 yrs old. This thing is a Dinosaur! Our Dell was hit by lightening and was a total loss. Anyway small world I'm a Chef ! My fellow employee's, and customers just laugh when the subject of Trains come up. Anyway appreciate it and love that logo.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Passanger, Heavyweight, Southern Cresant Ltd.

I live to eat so it has to be the dinning car.

I voted other.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw some army tanks on flat cars today. Dose that make the flat cars tank cars?

John


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't know, I've seen shuttle buses on flat cars. And another time I've seen a tractor and crew car strapped to a flat car. I guess if it's just service equipment then it would be a service car. But with military equipment, I have no idea.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Southern said:


> I saw some army tanks on flat cars today. Dose that make the flat cars tank cars?
> 
> John


I would call it a Really Flat car.:laugh:


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol flat indeed.


----------



## DreamingTree1027 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hopper Cars which I see alot of in the Midwest and Intermodel cars because there is a big station bout 45 mins away.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I've answered this before. And while I chose the caboose as my favorite, as it is a lost phenomenon of years past, like the fallen flags of yesteryear, I find it hard to really make a choice. I like the old refer/ice cars, the ones with the roof hatches, brightly painted passenger cars(roads like Rio Grande, C&O, or the stately B&O, Southern's Crescent and the Broadway Limited units), also pique a keen interest. 

I must say that a well put together consist of cars would have to be my eye candy. Modern times have definitely changed the manifest. I really like a train built of trailers, such as NS's Triple Crown strings. And intermodal boxes are neat. But, still it's really hard to beat a drag of cars with that little car, a caboose, in tow. Just adds color and nostalgia. Too bad you young'uns never had the opportunity to see them.

Bob


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

stationmaster said:


> Too bad you young'uns never had the opportunity to see them.
> 
> Bob


о tempora, о mores!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

tankist said:


> о tempora, о mores!


I didn't know that you were such an Edgar Allen Poe fan.................. 

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

CP rail still runs a caboose on a work train. It passes by quite often. A couple of older cp engines with the 'pacman' logo and a bunch of cars that carry rails with an old boxcar and a white caboose on the end. I've caught it twice on my camera and posted it on youtube. I've seen CN run them too on work trains.

The Caboose will always remain my favourite car.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

while i have no particular attachment to cabooses i have my waves of nostalgia at a times. i slightly feel for my son will not have chance to experience the excitement i had developing film in bathroom equipped to be darkroom with my dad years ago now that digital photography took place. but things are changing for the better, we move on. time to embrace the marvels of technology! 
thumbs up to red flashing gizmo that carries us into the new millenia! or drags, whatever :laugh:


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

You mean those EOT devices or FRED's. I've been looking for those for HO scale but they're rare and expensive. And it wouldn't be right, cause I like cabooses.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

B.C.RAIL said:


> You mean those EOT devices or FRED's. I've been looking for those for HO scale but they're rare and expensive. And it wouldn't be right, cause I like cabooses.


i would think it will be easy enough to modify a car with a flasher SMD LED. flasher circuit is super easy, the hardest part i would think is to modify the car to pick up power from rails. which can be cheated altogether by 9v battery hidden inside.

when i actually have a layout to run trains on i will try to take on making one (or a kit).


----------



## gscale101 (Aug 8, 2009)

hmm... there is no passenger cars


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

gscale101 said:


> hmm... there is no passenger cars


I know... I am going to change the title to freight rolling stock as that was what my original intention was anyways... Not that passenger cars are not good looking


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

tankist said:


> i would think it will be easy enough to modify a car with a flasher SMD LED. flasher circuit is super easy, the hardest part i would think is to modify the car to pick up power from rails. which can be cheated altogether by 9v battery hidden inside.
> 
> when i actually have a layout to run trains on i will try to take on making one (or a kit).


It would be no different than converting passenger cars to lighting or installing a lighted drumhead. 

A 9-volt battery is so troublesome. There are kits to make things MUCH easier.

Bob


----------



## rhenry (Aug 23, 2009)

I was like.. but I like more then one and then I read the description and was relieved to know I could pick more then one.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I've decided that I'm not going to buy Flashing devices for any car. I'm gonna stick with cabooses. Maybe I might buy one...idk


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

B.C> Rail, I have flashing lights on some of my cabooses. Why not have both? lol

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

But that would be...weird. That would make it look like the end an era...when cabooses were becoming obsolete... I guess it's not a bad idea. Would it be cheaper to make my own or buy a kit?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Not much to it. A set of insulated metal wheels, a pair of wipers, and a light. Let me see if I have one of the cabooses here. I will post some pics.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok...wouldn't I need a resistor...or something?


----------



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

I personally really like well cars.

I have 63 of them ready for my new layout, all in TTX colors no less.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

wow, thats a long well car train... 
yeah, inter modals do tickle my fancy as well


----------



## GoodTrackRoad (Sep 17, 2009)

Autoracks. I dont have alot, but I used to see the real ones alot and I plan on getting more.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*Other....*

I like unusual cars---I'm trying to gather a three-part set, right now, of a heavy crane, the boom car that accompanies the crane, and a tool car that would round out the set and has a repair truck mounted to the deck as if recovered from a derailment or accident. Hopefully, I can get the third car this Friday on ebay.

It may be that my childhood associations are more about train-yards than grain elevators or coal mines. My father was briefly a conductor; his father was a conductor and the other grandfather was an engineer in a switchyard in Louisville, KY.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Reckers, you may want to add a rail car, with two empty flat cars to protect the ends o the rail, a water tanker, a gondola with ballast, another flat car for ties, and a dormitory car or two.

I have one flat car that has a small crane, similar to a "donkey crane" to lift the rails and ties into place. I placed track on a flat car to allow movement of the crane.

There are actually three cranes in my MOW consist. I also have a crane that "works" the ballast gondola, a high sided gondola to be precise. A 250T wreck crane w/crane tender, and the "donkey crane" I mentioned before, though that may be an improper term. 

The dormitory cars are converted troop sleepers that I bought undecorated, painted and decalled for MOW. There is also a kitchen car added for those assignments that take a bit longer to clear.

And I've added a "Piker" to serve as the engineering and maintenance foreman's office.

Depending upon the era I am running at the time, head end power can be anything from a 2-6-0 steam engine to a 2-6-2, or larger, to early Geep high nosed units, GP7,9, up to a GP18 or 20, even then, they are sometimes MU'd.

It makes for an interesting display either on the rails working or awaiting assignment in the yard. And it can be modified to your heart's desire or your imagination as to what that assignment will be.

I am now putting together a similar consist to partner with the first. That way I can "work" both sides of a derailment, attacking, clearing, and repairing the track from both ends. And many times two large cranes are required to upright the derailed engine.

Work trains are unique, and I, too, like them. But, just like the "real" railroads, they (hopefully) get little track time.

This is one of the great things about this hobby. Your imagination can, most generally, run wild. I'm still a kid even at 56.

Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I must tell...........

I voted for all of them!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stationmaster, you set a mighty high bar! *L* It is nice to ponder, though. I'm a beginner, so the idea of refurbishing other cars had not occurred to me. In fact, I only learned about troop sleepers earlier today, while using my work computer in more pleasing pursuits! Let me see if I can get the third car, then take it further---I'll try to snipe it, this weekend. Incidentally, if anyone is near Indianapolis, there's apparently a show just west of there this Saturday. I have a Saturday business meeting near Chicago, so I plan to swing by as I pass Indy on my way home to Louisville. If anyone needs the location, let me know and I'll post it tomorrow from work.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Caboose.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

i hope this isn't a huge bump. but i like hoppers and intermodal ( other )


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Reckers said:


> I like unusual cars---


Same here. 

Particularly unusual *small* cars...
small industrial engines, old time trolleys, cranes, tenders, transfer cabooses, utility cars, MOW, work and crew cars, combination tank cars, disconnected log buggies, ingot buggies, hot metal cars, old time mining ore and coal cars... flats are especialy nice in that they can carry all sorts of strange loads...

...and, of course, small unusual cabooses.


----------

